# Controlador midi para soft de grabacion.



## reorestudios (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, ante todo les doy gracias a todos por contribuir en la pagina con su sabiduria para que personas como yo, que mucho de electronica no sabemos y no podemos pagar para aprender, nos ayudan a realizar proyectos muy utiles y divertidos.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, alguien tuvo exito en la construccion de un controlador midi para soft de grabacion?
yo uso el sonar 8 para grabar y en el se puede conectar una interface via midi que basicamente es un controlador para manejar los potes de la consola virtual y otras funciones como si tuvieramos la consola en la mesa. esto simplifica mucho el trabajo a la hora de la mezcla.
estuve buscando informaciónrrmacion al respecto y este se puede realizar con un pic pero por desgracia no eh podido encontrar el codigo para poder grabarlo al pic y como si fuera poco perdi el diagrama y no puedo encontrar la pagina de donde lo habia encontrado.

Bueno gente espero me puedan ayudar a llevar a cavo este proyecto.

Buen dia a todos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Mar 27, 2009)

Amigo, tu por casualidad no tendras a la mano un diagrama de un convertidor de usb a midi para un teclado(piano)?,he buscado pero no he encontrado nada concreto que no lleve un monton de cosas.Se que esto se hace tambien con un pic pero y el codigo?.

Por otra parte seria ideal que se pudiera construir un controlador midi para mezclar pues es mucho mas comodo y "preciso" trabajar con este tipo de dispositivos,yo tambien trabajo en un estudio de grabacion casero y me hacen falta varias cosas como esas, pero para no gastar fortunas en ellos prefiero armarlas yo mismo.Incluso tengo varios microfonos electret hechos por mi para grabar.


----------



## reorestudios (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola FELIBAR12, con respecto al convertidor de usb a midi no tengo ningun diagrama para poder ayudarte, disculpas. 
Buscando en la web sobre el controlador midi encontre algo interesante, un tutorial de como se puede hacer la pedalera para el guitar rig. usando el puerto paralelo de la compu, te paso el link para que le des un vistaso,  

http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1102195/Armá-tu-Rig-Kontrol-en-Casa-para-el-Guitar-Rig

yo no estoy con mucho tiempo para armarlo por ahora pero lo voy a intentar por que me haria falta la pedalera. ahora yo pensaba que si armamos una consola con potes y botones y la conectamos a la compu por el puerto paralelo tiene que funcionar como lo hace la pedalera, estas de acuerdo con esta teoria?

amigo FELIBAR12 podrias contarme mas sobre los microfonos que armastes para el estudio? tienen buena calidad para grabar? me podrias pasar los diagramas para poder armarlos?  estaria buenisimo si tienes fotos para verlos.

Gracias amigo estamos en contacto saludos !


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Abr 6, 2009)

Aqui http://www.mp3forkidz.com/mic/, http://webpages.charter.net/tidmarsh/binmic/ 

http://images.google.com.co/imgres?...t+microphone&ndsp=20&hl=es&sa=N&start=80&um=1

y aqui http://www.scotthelmke.com/microphones.html


----------



## reorestudios (Abr 6, 2009)

Gracias amigo por los links ya los voy a chequear con tiempo.

como te fue con el armado de los mic? suenan bien para hacer grabaciones de estudio?


Saludos!


----------



## Vástago (May 19, 2009)

Hola:

En vista de que hablan de software para secuenciar, me gustaria pedir ayuda, ya que actualmente poseo un teclado YAMAHA psr-3000 y quiero secuenciar no internamente en el teclado sino externamente para que no me secuencie con los sonidos fictis del midi sino con los DSP del teclado. El teclado tiene una interface USB to host para ello pero no se si necesite una tarjeta de sonido. De software manejo el reason 4.0 pero no se como usarlo correctamente para ello. Si alguno sabe como hacerlo de conectar el piano al computador para secuenciar con el reason, se lo agradeceria...


----------

